# Is This The Proper Way To Receive Divorce Papers?



## ohsobless (Aug 8, 2011)

I pray someone can answer this question for me. I received an email from my husband, who now lives in a different state. Basically, it read: 
******************************************************
Ok, finally the day we both thought would never get here. I filed the Papers on Monday, March 5th. Today I got a bunch of papers notorized. I sent them off Overnight Delivery this afternoon. According to the Post Office they should arrive before noon tomorrow. The "bundle" of papers is going to look "overwelming", but trust me, it is just a lot to look over and sign or initial. Some of the signatures have to be notarised. I have enclosed a self address stamped envelope for the return trip.

There are NO surprises or tricks. There is one section about financial status, but is nothing to worry about. I have checked the box saying there was NOT to be any Alimony or any financial dealings. 

The one thing I always said about us was that we were great friends and I hope we can get through this "crap" and still be able to say the same thing. 

If you have any questions or problems with the paper work or wording don"t be afraid to either E-Mail me or call me My number now is (xxx) xxx-xxx.

God Bless,
******************************************************

Today, in my mailbox was a slip from USPS for an item, large envelope, Express Mail at my local post office for pick-up. Is this the correct way to server divorce papers? I thought that I had to be served by Process Server, or Police. I asked a random attorney and he said that in my state I had to be served by the above. He also stated that he believed that all other states courts recognized all the above as being properly served...but he also said that he wasn't sure. He said I could ignore it altogether because I wasn't properly served. 

Can anyone tell me what's the correct way to receive divorce papers?


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

The correct way is to follow the rules of the court with the jurisdiction.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, I have heard some people serving their spouses personally other say a professional server was involved. I would google it for where ever it was filed.


----------



## mrsamazing (Feb 9, 2012)

In my state any one over 18 not involved in the proceedings can serve them, then swear in wing that they did so. The receiving spouse can also just sign a paper saying they received them if the serving spouse delivers them personally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Once you sign and return they will be documented as served.

How you recieve them is irrelevant I believe.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't understand the discussion. 

What is the significance of how they were served and/or received?

The main thing is he served them and you received them. The big issue to me is that you make sure your best interests are looked after. If there is anything at stake (alimony you deserve, child support, property, etc.) you should have an attorney looking after you.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It depends on your state laws. I got into this with an out of state lawsuit. In the plaintiff's state they were allowed to send court notices in regular mail. But my state says certain documents must be "served". 

It sounds as though you guys are doing a lot of the divorce process yourselves. If that's the case, I really don't see how the serving issue is going to affect the outcome. You'll probably need to ask an attorney more about this.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm taking it that he might be in one state and you in another. Provided that is the case, he's going to have to meet the minimum residency requirements for that state to even file. In most cases, service by a process server or peace officer is usually mandated and service by postal delivery returned receipt request by the signatory themselves can also be mandated provided that all other attempts at service have failed. But if both of you are in the same state, then your state laws for service are going to predominate.

My advice: if you do sign for and open that package, have a local attorney go through all that paperwork before you even entertain signing anything...period. Best of luck to you, my friend!


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

my lawyer here says that i can have someone not involved, not related, to serve them but ex can always turn around and say they didn't get them so it was advised to get someone legal to do it.


----------

